# speedometer cable broke



## Guest (Jul 7, 2002)

My speedometer cable broke. I wanted to get a new cable and install it myself, however all the lame car stores here don't sell it and can't even order it (91 GXE). I will try the dealer tomorrow since it is sunday, but I am afraid it will be a bloody ripoff. 
Any other ideas?

Also, do I need to recalibrate anything or is it just a matter of plugging in the new cable and go?

Thanks all


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Try www.car-part.com . Don't know of anyone personally that has gone through them, but they seem to have some good prices. Everything is off of salvaged / junkyard cars though. Finding a speedo cable shouldn't be too tough. Sorry, not sure if it is plug-n-play or if recalibration is necessary. Good luck!


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

also you can try www.thepartsbin.com i dont know of anyone who has gone through them eaither.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2002)

Be a JUNK YARD DOG!!!


----------



## coachflip (May 7, 2002)

I get tons of crap off www.car-parts.com and it has all worked great so far. I even got an entire moonroof assembly for my car as the moldings all went bad and the dealer wanted over $400 for the parts, I got the entire assembly for $125 shipped and it was in better shape than mine was.

Brent Meints


----------

